# Craftsman Drill Press - 3/4 hp 17'' Drill Press (22901)



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

I am shopping around for a dill press and am interested in any advice you guys could give me.

I am looking at the a Craftsman Professional 3/4 hp 17'' Drill Press (22901). It is (US)$530.00.

I would like to use it to sand with a drum attachment and perform normal drilling tasks.

Please give me your pro's/con's and feedback.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Hole other Option...*

Hey, Alex; the price sounds maybe a tich high(?). This is available in Canada, General & General International 17" Floor Drill Press [GEN-75200RCM1] - $529.99 : KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Selling quality tools at affordable prices all over Canada. Largest power tool, hand tool and woodworking machinery retailer in C
and our prices are normally a bit higher than yours...mind you, with the US and Canadian $$$ being more or less at par, and these machines being imported, who can say.
You might want to check out tool supply houses and look for JET, ROK, General etc., for other options,and to compare features and quality.
The point everyone will make is to _check 'run out' with a dial gauge... _
Someone else here will have to tell you what the acceptable parameters are.
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I have an older Craftsman 17". It is an very good machine. At that time( about 10 years ago) it had the lowest runout of any major brand(about .001 inches). If you measure runout, be sure what you are measuring! If the morse and jacobs mating surfaces have not been thoroughly cleaned, the measurements can be very inaccurate! Runout should be less than .005, the small the better. 

The Craftsman 17" press was 429.95 10 years ago, have not priced them recently! I am totally satisfied with mine!


----------



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

What is runout and how do you check for it?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you put a brad point bit in the chuck and lower it onto a board so that only the very tip of the point is touching, it should make a fine point. If it has runout it will make a small circle instead. If you plan to use sanding drums quite a bit it is recommended that you use the kind that have a pivot point mounted on the table to spin on. The bearings on a drill press are meant for vertical loads. Lateral loads can wear the quill bearings out prematurely.
Check this link out. Veritas® Drum-Sander Support System - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Check out the two items below

Drill Press Test 2                             Checking Chuck Runout and Spindle Play

http://vintagemachinery.org/files/PDF/FAQ/drill_press_tune-up.pdf

===



ARCJR said:


> What is runout and how do you check for it?


----------



## RCclee (Mar 31, 2012)

Just remember that all "Craftsmen" power tools are now made in China. Quality of Craftsmen has gone way down over the years. Be wary.


----------



## hilbilly (Dec 30, 2011)

*drill presses*

Alex,
I have 2 craftsman drill presses. One is a small bench mounted model and the other is a monster radial arm drill press. Both made in USA. I have been very satisfied with both. You might check Craig List for an older one. 
As for Craftsman quality, they quit making their power tools in the US years ago as have almost all major tool makers. Sadly, they have also started having many of their Craftsman hand tools, sockets, ratchets, ect, made China and Taiwan. Still have a life time guarantee but ..... Only time will tell.
Good luck,
Hillbilly


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Most, if not all, lower end drill presses are made in China or Taiwan. That doesn't necessarily mean anything as some of those factories produce good quality equipment. Brand names don't mean that much. I bought a Delta 16 1/2 DP about 15 years ago and the runout was so bad I had to take for repairs right out of the box. Dowel holes were so loose that they would almost fall right thru.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My JET16 1/2 JET Tools - JDP-17MF, 16-1/2" Floor Drill Press, 5/8" Capacity, 3/4HP, 16 Speed has been trouble free and a pleasure to use. I guess I've had it about three years now.
As Charles says, brand name is no guarantee, but the distributor standing behind the equipment sure counts for a lot.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Do not use them for a sander, I ruined a Delta bench top doing this. Lost my warrenty over it. Ocsolating drum sanders are prices very good now days and the one at Home Depot gets very good reviews at several sites I visit plus there warrenty for standing behind their machinery. 
Look into Grizzley's imported product, as an inporter under there own name, they to have been a good buy here for their quality control over there.


----------

